# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Toptelephony - topsip.eu

## oasis

Καλσπέρα,

Σε αναζήτηση VoIP παρόχου, που να υποστηρίζει g711 άκρο σε άκρο, πέρα από την -για μένα ακριβή- easy.gr που αναφέρθηκε πρόσφατα, βρήκα την "Top Telephony". Φαίνεται να έχει έδρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, πήρα και τηλέφωνο για διευκρινίσεις και να δω τι παίζει. Το site είναι www.topsip.eu .

Ως προς το VoIP καλές τιμές 10€/φορητότητα 10€/έτος αριθμός. Μου ανέφεραν ότι υποστηρίζουν στο 100% εξερχόμενων/εισερχόμενων τον g711. Φαίνεται κανονικά αδειοδοτημένη και από ΕΕΤΤ και από τον φορέα των φορητοτήτων.

Την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς; Αξίζει δοκιμή (δεδομένου και του μικρού κόστους του αριθμού);

Edit: μόλις είδα ότι εάν θέλω τυχαίο αριθμό και μου αρκούν τα 2 κανάλια φωνής είναι δωρεάν. Τι παίζει;



> Ένας (1) αριθμός μορφής 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ[1-9] Δύο (2) εισερχόμενα - εξερχόμενα κανάλια φωνής (ISDN) δωρεάν
> Ένας (1) αριθμός μορφής 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00 Τέσσερα (4) εισερχόμενα - εξερχόμενα κανάλια φωνής 10 € / έτος

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό όμως το είδες;



> Σε περίπτωση απόρριψης της αίτησης φορητότητας, η χρέωση είναι *200* €.

----------


## oasis

> Αυτό όμως το είδες;


Ου-α-ου. Δεν το είχα προσέξει. Αν δεν είναι τυπογραφικό, είναι απαράδεκτα ακριβό.
Βλέπω, βέβαια, το είδα και στη λίστα της ΕΕΤΤ, ότι έχει και δική της αριθμοδότηση 218000χχχχ.
Αν υποθέσουμε λοιπόν πως μιλάμε για νέα αριθμοδότηση, αξίζει; Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

----------


## dimangelid

Διάβαζα πρόσφατα για αυτή την "εταιρία" . Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο site. Μόνο και μόνο από το site τους να κρίνει κάποιος, απλά δεν πρέπει να μπει στον κόπο να ασχοληθεί μαζί τους, πόσο μάλλον να τους πληρώσει ή να την έχει για βασικό πάροχο τηλεφωνίας. Ακόμα χειρότερα να μεταφέρει εκεί τον αριθμό του...

- - - Updated - - -




> Διάβαζα πρόσφατα για αυτή την "εταιρία" . Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο site. Μόνο και μόνο από το site τους να κρίνει κάποιος, απλά δεν πρέπει να μπει στον κόπο να ασχοληθεί μαζί τους, πόσο μάλλον να τους πληρώσει ή να την έχει για βασικό πάροχο τηλεφωνίας. Ακόμα χειρότερα να μεταφέρει εκεί τον αριθμό του...


Εδώ είναι το θέμα που λέω: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...AF%CE%BA%CE%B7

----------


## oasis

Χμ, ως προς το κομματι του να την έχεις για μόνιμη εταιρία, σίγουρα δε θα το δοκίμαζα.
Σαν VoIP αριθμός, επιπροσθέτως του πακέτου του παρόχου σου, ίσως η απώλεια να είναι μικρή.
Ίσως, εντούτοις, τους δοκιμάσω τελικά, θα δω.,

----------


## glaza

τον χαρούλη τον έχω δοκιμάσει. απαράδεκτος!!!
είχα νούμερο που το είχα πληρώσει για την απόκτηση τους και θα ήταν δωρεάν για πάντα στην συνέχεια. 
ξαφνικά μια μέρα διακόπηκε και εν μπορούσα να το χρησιμοποιήσω. πήρα τηλέφωνο τον τοποζίδη (εξ ου και TOP tolephony).
δεν σηκώνει τηλέφωνα ο χαρούλης (είναι ένα άτομο για όλες τις δουλειές)οχι γιατί δεν προλαβαίνει αλλά γιατί απο ότι κατάλαβα χρωστάει παντού.
πήγα στο μαγαζί του στην θεσσαλονική και ήρθαν δυο κουριερ να παραδώσουν, ήταν  κάτι απο cyta & hol και είπε στον μεταφορέα οτι δεν τα παραλαμβάνει.
μου είπε οτι άλλαξε server και κάτι άλλες μπούρδες κια να στείλω mail στο τμήμα πωλήσεων για να μου δώσουν νεους κωδικούς. κολοκύθια. έστειλα mail αλλά τίποτα, είπαμε ότι είναι ένα άτομο και αυτό ασυνεπές.
και τα χρήματα που είχα στο λογαριασμό 4-5 ευρώ  δεν μου τα γύρισε.
τον ξαναπήρα μετά από 200 από άγνωστο νούμερο το σήκωσε του είπα ξανά την ιστορία και μου είπε οτι ξαφνικά μπήξε ετησια συνδρομή 24 ευρώ και να στείλω mail να ζητήσω πάλι κωδικούς και κτλ αλλά τίποτα . έτσι τελικά τον εγκατέλειψα

για κακή μου τύχη τον αριθμό που είχα τον είχα δώσει σε πολλά άτομα και έτσι έχασα πολλές κλήσεις και έχασα και μια δουλειά 
για αυτό μακρυά

----------


## Panagioths

Γιατί δεν κάνεις φορητότητα σε άλλη εταιρεία;

----------


## glaza

εδώ ακριβώς είναι το θέμα. με τον χαρούλη που έμπλεξα. την πρώτη και μοναδική φορα που κατάφερα να μιλήσω μου είπε ότι δεν μου ανήκει ο αριθμός, αλλάξαν οι όροι και κτλ.

----------


## Panagioths

Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ για να στρώσει έκανες;

----------


## glaza

οχι. κακως όμως

----------


## Panagioths

Όντως, θα πρεπε...
Εγώ θα τους κάνω προσεχώς για ανάλογη περίπτωση...

----------


## psyni

καλησπερα σας, οτι και να σας πω οτι περασα με τον "κ Τοποζιδη" πραγματικα θα ειναι λιγο.

αν καποιος αντιμετωπισει προβλημα με την εταιρεια  και θελει καποια βοηθεια απο μενα παρακαλω ασ επικοινωνησει μαζι μου να βοηθησω οπως μπορω!

----------

